# Valais Blacknose sheep



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

When I first saw a picture of these sheep, I thought they were just a well done craft item.
So I looked around and found out.... they are real sheep! 

They are the cutest things I have seen in a long while!
https://www.facebook.com/ValaisBlacknoseSheepUsFanClub

Anyone else, ever seen them?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Love those curls! Where can we get some?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I wish we could get some, but there are none in the US sadly.

Leave it to the Swiss to breed teddy bear sheep!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I've seen pictures of them before. They're very cute!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Alas...carpet wool.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

OMGoodness....I love them


----------

